
Ask HN: Alternatives to S3 Buckets? - _bxg1
Especially for smaller&#x2F;personal projects. I know Google has an equivalent product, but I&#x27;m just trying to get the lay of the land. The bucket equivalent of DigitalOcean&#x27;s hosting would also be interesting to know about (or does DigitalOcean themselves have a bucket product?).
======
oneearedrabbit
Yes, DigitalOcean offers S3-compatible storage:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/products/spaces/](https://www.digitalocean.com/products/spaces/).
However, they use a different pricing model than Amazon S3: they charge
$5/month for 250GiB (additional storage is $0.02/GiB) + outbound data transfer
for the first 1024GiB is free, then $0.01/GiB.

------
NonEUCitizen
[https://wasabi.com/s3-compatible-cloud-
storage/](https://wasabi.com/s3-compatible-cloud-storage/)

BUT their "free egress" is not really free egress, since:

[https://wasabi.com/cloud-storage-pricing/pricing-
faqs/](https://wasabi.com/cloud-storage-pricing/pricing-faqs/) "If your
storage use case exceeds the guidelines of our free egress policy on a regular
basis, we will contact you to change your pricing plan to one that involves
paid egress or we may limit your egress."

------
totetsu
Minio is a self hostable object storage project
[https://github.com/minio/minio](https://github.com/minio/minio)

------
sergiotapia
There's backblaze's B2 offering. cheap af, and s3 compatible.

------
nreece
Vultr Object Storage (S3 compatible): [https://www.vultr.com/products/object-
storage/](https://www.vultr.com/products/object-storage/)

Backblaze B2 Cloud Storage (S3 compatible):
[https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-
storage.html](https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-storage.html)

------
borplk
Not sure about your use case but if it's simple enough consider not using an
object storage service and just serve the files from the filesystem.

------
b3u
Is there a reason you don't want to use S3? It's hard to recommend a product
without understanding your goals here.

~~~
_bxg1
I don't love the idea of giving Amazon money. And while I haven't done much
research, I would imagine there might be an offering that does a better job
catering to small projects, since S3 is very much built for "full-sized" use
cases. Could be wrong about that. But mainly I'm just curious to know what the
players are in the space.

~~~
jordansmith
The cost of S3 for any small to medium sized project is so minuscule you’re
not really giving amazon much money. Especially if you compare it to using EC2
or another VPS provider like digital ocean

------
imagetic
+1 for backblaze B2.

